# Bathtime for Bella



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh, lol, Bella. It's a rite of passage for many .


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Sooo tiny!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

She's sooo cute! Oh, I miss having a little one


----------

